# STREETLOW SHOW



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

THE SHOW WAS GOOD BUT WAITING 6 HOURS TO GET IN WAS STUPID. THERE WERE ALOT OF BIKES AND ALOT OF BIKE CLUBS THAT ATTENDED ROMANS, SANTA ANA, OLD MEMORIES, VEITOS (SPELL CHECK), A CLUB FROM HOLLYWOOD(DONT REMEMBER NAME), AND MANY MORE IF I FORGOT ANYONE LET ME KNOW, I THOUGHT THE ARTISTICS WERE GOING TO BE THERE BUT IONO WHAT HAPPEN.

SOME PICTURES ENJOY.


















I GOT FIRST 3 WHEEL STREET








ROMANS TOOK 4 FIRST PLACES AND 1 2ND
















































































































































ALL OF THE ABOVE ARE BIKE FROM ROMANS THAT ATTENDED. NEXT POST WILL BE FROM OTHER CLUBS SO DONT REPLY YET


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what u think of chole shes fine as fuck huh


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

GUESS WHO?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

MY COMPTETION


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

I TOOK ALL THE PICS OF ALL BIKES THAT WENT


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

FORGOT TO SAY THERE WERE ALOT OF PICTURES. I HAVE ALOT MORE BUT WILL NOT POST THEM. MOSTLY OF CARS AND BIKINI CONTEST AND TITIES. YOU CAN REPLY NOW


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

post titties!!!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

TOO MUCH RESIZING MAYBE LATER


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 6 2007, 08:34 PM~7847227
> *TOO MUCH RESIZING MAYBE LATER
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

here are some homie uploaded from his camera phone


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

EY ARTIE I SEE U THERE, DAM ARTIE YOU DIDNT GO??? WTF NO ARTISTICS OUT THERE, MY ASS HAD TO WORK OR IF NOT I WOULD OF ATTENDED. COOL PICS???


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

one more


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> THE SHOW WAS GOOD BUT WAITING 6 HOURS TO GET IN WAS STUPID. THERE WERE ALOT OF BIKES AND ALOT OF BIKE CLUBS THAT ATTENDED ROMANS, SANTA ANA, OLD MEMORIES, VEITOS (SPELL CHECK), A CLUB FROM HOLLYWOOD(DONT REMEMBER NAME), AND MANY MORE IF I FORGOT ANYONE LET ME KNOW, *I THOUGHT THE ARTISTICS WERE GOING TO BE THERE BUT IONO WHAT HAPPEN*.
> well when a member passes, you dont want to go and if we did your club prob wouldnt take that many trophies........and you wouldnt take nothing tooo when this is your first show......if we showed up


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

More pics


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

eh homie you dont got to take that shit up the ass. i just said it cuhz usually you foos always attend


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

its my second show and i took 1st in both. to be correct


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 6 2007, 09:54 PM~7847477
> *eh homie you dont got to take that shit up the ass. i just said it cuhz usually you foos always attend*


not what it sounds like..and how long u been in the club and went to only two shows????


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks Like A GOOD Show!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

why does it matter homie ive been in the club for a good couple of years, but with personal reasons for more than half the time i was in the club my bike was not finished left in cali while i was living in vegas. you had your reason why you didnt come to todays show, so why do you think my life will be revolving around shows.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 6 2007, 10:08 PM~7847627
> *why does it matter homie ive been in the club for a good couple of years, but with personal reasons for more than half the time i was in the club my bike was not finished left in cali while i was living in vegas. you had your reason why you didnt come to todays show, so why do you think my life will be revolving around shows.
> *


bcuz i rather put my money in my bike to bust out hard


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

thats good for you homie.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

a street trike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

fuck the drama, post some more bikes/titties :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

Calmado pinche Artie, wait till SD and theyll see was up.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

MY FAVORITE!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## fashizzle manizzle (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 6 2007, 07:18 PM~7847013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of frame is that?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@May 6 2007, 08:18 PM~7847013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one a lot isn't that the pirate bike


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@May 7 2007, 04:24 AM~7848859
> *I like this one a lot isn't that the pirate bike
> *


THANKS..YEA THIS A PIRATE BIKE .


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

that tan one with the truck looking trailer is dope


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

CHINA FRAME ''FOOL''


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@May 6 2007, 09:10 PM~7847642
> *bcuz i rather put my money in my bike to bust out hard
> *


IF I DON'T GET MY PARTS YOU WONT HAVE A BIKE


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i dont know whos bike got best of show i think it was the pirate bike? i think he got best murals too


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

sorry that i forgot about you good times. you guys had some nice bikes out there


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

> > i dont know whos bike got best of show i think it was the pirate bike? i think he got best murals too
> 
> 
> blue demon from SANTATANA BIKE CLUB got best murals :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elcrz78_@May 8 2007, 09:51 PM~7863357
> *blue demon from SANTATANA BIKE CLUB got best murals  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

What place did u take??


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i took 1st in 3 wheel street


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

do you have pics of it?


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

on the first page im standing with the trophie and the trike with the girls standing next to it is my trike


----------

